# Dry Camping In Northern Ontario



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Well the TT is all packed, canoe loaded on the roof, bikes clamped in the rack and the kids will be loaded tomorrow. Dry Camping for 10 days







. We are taking dry campnig to the extreme..... no power, cell phone, pager, TV, radio, newspapers...no outbackers.com







. Good bye world, hello serious family fun.

We are packed and heading north down some dirt road to a lake







. Going to give the solar panel a good workout...real curious to see how it performs keeping the batteries charged.

See everyone after Labour Day action

For everyone who else is heading out - enjoy and have a great time.

Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Have a Good time.

John


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Thor,

What parts you heading to?

Have a great time.

Kevin


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Thor,

Your're in Canada, right? _*Is*_ there a "farther north?"









Man, that _*is*_ some serious camping. Hope y'all have a great time.

Let us hear how it went.

Mark


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Thor,

That's my kind of camping! I am envious, furthest north I've been is Lake Nipigon north of Lake Superior.

Have fun!

-Matt


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Have a great time Thor
Take lot of pic for us.
I'd love to do that sometime

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Well returned from our dry camping in 1 piece. I cannot believe want happens in the world when you are in the middle of nowhere.









1st of all we had great weather..only 1 evening of rain ...and it was our 1st night, the rest was sunny and warm. The northern sky ... is just awesome...I forgot how many stars there really are.

The solar panel worked well but not big enough for the amount of power we needed. I needed to plug in my truck to make it thru. I think the water pump used most of the power. I figure we avg. about 3 gal /day/person (dishes, baths and shower).

The whole family enjoyed camping, biking and canoeing - no tv









The kids did get their fix on the way home - dvd player in the truck

Summary: Awesome - we love the dry camping experience.

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thats great Thor
Glad you and the family have an awesome time.
I ask Peg if she would ever consider doing something like that.
She told me NO WAY, Man she is no fun









Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Main Reason why we love dry camping in Northern Ontario.










Early Morning

Thor


----------



## RCColby (Oct 12, 2004)

Thor said:


> Main Reason why we love dry camping in Northern Ontario.
> 
> Early Morning
> Thor


Wow Thor, that is very beautiful!! Where were you? How bad were the bugs? Where did you get water to fill up with?
Bob


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

Beautiful pic...sounds like you all had a wonderful time! I gotta go with Peg though on this one (HootBob's reply) I don't think I could dry camp it.

~Anissa


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Thats what I would have said until we did 11 days in a RV. We would stop in at the service station to refill water tank and sometimes dump the others. The unit had a generator, but since we didn't need to run the AC everything else was gas or Batt. (except the MW. Could have used that sometimes, but wasn't worth starting the Gen.) Makes me want to try it this fall in the Outback.

Great photos! wonderful part of the country.

Happy camping to all.

Dreamtimers


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

This time of year the bugs are not bad at all. Did not even need a screened in area to enjoy or meals. Water, you can never have enough. The lake water is actually clean enough to drink but we don't. We have a couple of portable water jugs that we bring plus what we can put into our holding tanks. By about the 3rd day we take a trip to the nearest town (40min drive) for supplies. (milk, water, beer etc).

The Pic above in just south of Sudbury looking at an inlet of Georgian Bay.

Thor


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Morrowmd,

You've been to Lake Nipigon. Very nice. I've been there too but it's been a long time. And that's further north than Thor's sojourn. Georgian Bay is WAY south of Nipigon. But I would sure like to do the trip that Thor and family just did. We've been looking at the Georgian Bay area as a potential Outbackin' excursion. Beautiful part of the world.

Thor,

Just from the pic you posted, I know you had a wonderful time. To me, that's the way to use a camper. The jam-packed campgrounds don't offer a tenth of what you enjoyed.

Bill


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

Awsome looking pick. Glad everything went well.

We just went to Slave lake, Northrenish part of Alberta. Love dry camping and like you say, its amazing how many stars are truely up there.

Kos


----------

